# Opportunities for internal auditors



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello All..

Is there any internal auditors here, who is already in AUS or is in the process of migrating.. Cos I'm in internal audit profession and planning to initiate the process..

It would be really helpful if you could throw light on the following:

1. Which city is better in terms of Job opportunities especially in internal audit profession?

2. Are AUS professional qualifications must for getting IA jobs. I mean AUS CPA/CA?
Im bascially an Indian CA with 6 years post qualification exp in IA.

3. Plus please share your exp in job search.. the approach that should be followed for IA jobs..

Please help.. Thank u in advance..


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Any senior members in Internal audit? Could u please provide your valuable opinion? It will be really helpful....


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Senior Expats...

Anyone in Internal Audit profession..? If u cud provide ur insights..? the profession is in SOL 1.. but doesn't seem to be much members here in that profession.. 

I'm concerned abt the job prospects with foreign qualifications and experience..


----------



## iamshamir (Aug 19, 2013)

It is written on the immi site that- "Registration or licensing is required". In the below of the page- it is explained that- In many occupations you must be registered with or obtain a license from a local authority in the state or territory where you want to practise your occupation. Contact the local authority in your relevant state or territory to enquire about the licensing or registration requirements.

Can anyone-help me understand what does mean?

Do I require to obtain the license before or during my PR application process?
Or
After getting my PR, License will be required to practice @ the state, if I am intend to continue practice there as an Internal Auditor, which is not related with my immigration process and getting PR.


----------



## Nandkumar (Oct 28, 2013)

I am Nandkumar from Kuwait and i have just send my application for Vetassess for Internal Auditor Job Code. I have done my Bachelor in Commerce in Accounting & Auditing and also my MBA in Finance. I currently work with Protiviti, a leading Internal Audit firm in Kuwait as Senior Consultant in their Internal Audit Service team for last 3 years.

Will my bachelors be sufficient for the job code or is it necessary to have qualification like Chartered Accountant or CPA?


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Nandkumar said:


> I am Nandkumar from Kuwait and i have just send my application for Vetassess for Internal Auditor Job Code. I have done my Bachelor in Commerce in Accounting & Auditing and also my MBA in Finance. I currently work with Protiviti, a leading Internal Audit firm in Kuwait as Senior Consultant in their Internal Audit Service team for last 3 years. Will my bachelors be sufficient for the job code or is it necessary to have qualification like Chartered Accountant or CPA?


Hey Nandkumar,

I think u will get thru with B com nd experience. But u may consider getting AU CPA/CA as it is being asked for IA jobs there. Check seek for job listings..

I have also applied for Vet skills assessment.. figures crossed..


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

iamshamir said:


> It is written on the immi site that- "Registration or licensing is required". In the below of the page- it is explained that- In many occupations you must be registered with or obtain a license from a local authority in the state or territory where you want to practise your occupation. Contact the local authority in your relevant state or territory to enquire about the licensing or registration requirements. Can anyone-help me understand what does mean? Do I require to obtain the license before or during my PR application process? Or After getting my PR, License will be required to practice @ the state, if I am intend to continue practice there as an Internal Auditor, which is not related with my immigration process and getting PR.


 If u want to apply for Internal auditor category u shud have a related degree (mostly accounting related) nd relevant exp. a 5 yr exp may substitute a formal degree. A CA/CPA/CIA etc will add ur chances of getting a positive skills assessment as far as I cud understand from various posts.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> if u want to apply for internal auditor category u shud have a related degree (mostly accounting related) nd relevant exp. A 5 yr exp may substitute a formal degree. A ca/cpa/cpa etc will add ur chances of getting a positive skills assessment as far as i cud understand from various posts.


ca/cpa/cia


----------



## Nandkumar (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Roberto,

I am undergoing my CPA Assessment process currently. Will try and finish the papers to get a CPA.

I have finished IELTS also. Have applied on 11th October. Hoping to get a positive by Jan 2013.

All the best to you for your assessment. 










ben roberto said:


> Hey Nandkumar,
> 
> I think u will get thru with B com nd experience. But u may consider getting AU CPA/CA as it is being asked for IA jobs there. Check seek for job listings..
> 
> I have also applied for Vet skills assessment.. figures crossed..


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Nandkumar said:


> Thanks Roberto, I am undergoing my CPA Assessment process currently. Will try and finish the papers to get a CPA. I have finished IELTS also. Have applied on 11th October. Hoping to get a positive by Jan 2013. All the best to you for your assessment.


Thnk u nd same 2 u Nandkumar... let's keep in touch...


----------



## Omer Butt (Nov 28, 2013)

hello. I need to know answers of few questions and i guessing this is the right platform to ask and gather knowledge so here is it.

I have done my bachelor degree of 2 years from Pakistan in 2010 and then joined accountancy firm and got a work experience of 3.5 years.In my firm period i started ACCA and now i am appearing in last part of it in DEC-2013.I am 26 years old .My sister is permanent resident in Australia.English is not my native language but i am good in it so can score some marks in IELTS.Accountancy is in SOL ..The firm in which i worked is a member firm of international network which has its offices in Australia too . 

I want to know how much score i can get in above scenario?ACCA membership is equivalent to Australian bachelors but i am in finals of ACCA and may be it takes a year to become ACCA member.So is it possible to get some points from my 2 years bachelors degree and complete my 60 points?? can i get some extra points as my sister has PR ? tell me what should i do ? Its expensive to assess your case so i want to be sure that i am in a position to get 60 points.


----------



## DreamingAU (May 4, 2014)

ben roberto said:


> Thnk u nd same 2 u Nandkumar... let's keep in touch...


Dear ben roberto,

I want to apply for an assessment with Vetassess for Internal Auditor. As I have 3 years of experience working as an Internal Auditor. But I am very confused about the process, specially with the reference letter. Will you please guide me in this process?? I will be very grateful to you. Kindly reply or* PM* me please....I will be waiting for your reply....Thank you.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

DreamingAU said:


> Dear ben roberto, I want to apply for an assessment with Vetassess for Internal Auditor. As I have 3 years of experience working as an Internal Auditor. But I am very confused about the process, specially with the reference letter. Will you please guide me in this process?? I will be very grateful to you. Kindly reply or PM me please....I will be waiting for your reply....Thank you.



1. Check if you are eligible as per the definition:
http://www.immi.gov.au/asri/occupations/i/internal-auditor.htm
http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]+Company+Secretaries+and+Corporate+Treasurers


2. If eligible, see if you can get the required points, currently 60, to get the invite. I'm sure you might have researched on that. For eg. Bachelor degree you get 15 points. 

3. For IA, you have to get the skills assessed with vetassess. Check if you have got all the required docs for applying to vetassess. 
http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_australia/qa2_required_documents.cfm

Ref letter is part of your employment evidence to be obtained from your manager stating your job responsibilities. You can check the details required in the letter in vetassess application form in the above link. 

On collating the required docs, apply for vetassess assessment. You can do it online now. 
http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_australia/assess2_my_qualifications.cfm#Overview

4. You have to sit for IELTS if applicable. General is enough for IA. You can appear before or after skills assessment. Better to appear after vet submission since you can expedite the process. 
https://www.ielts.org/test_takers_information.aspx


5. Submit you EOI in skillselect on receiving assessment and IELTS results provided you get the minimum required points of 60 before submitting EOI. 
https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/

6. On getting the invite to apply, you can submit your visa application. 


Hope this info is helpful for you.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sam1051 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just wanted to say Hi guys,

I have applied under Internal Auditor category too.

Wish every body good luck

Cheers


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

DreamingAU said:


> Dear ben roberto,
> 
> I want to apply for an assessment with Vetassess for Internal Auditor. As I have 3 years of experience working as an Internal Auditor. But I am very confused about the process, specially with the reference letter. Will you please guide me in this process?? I will be very grateful to you. Kindly reply or* PM* me please....I will be waiting for your reply....Thank you.



Ben has already mentioned all the important points in his post. I just want to add one small suggestion. When you prepare your statement of service, please do not mention any responsibility that may create independence issues for internal audit work.

I read a recent post by someone who mentioned that he added some management responsibilities on the advise of his agent in the statement of work for example tax planning, and his application was rejected by VETASSESS.


----------



## parascs (May 20, 2014)

Hi, 

Have you applied vetassess? What job responsibilities I should Include as Internal auditor, experience required from being a company internal auditor on company employment or firm which is conducting audit. 

I have experience being member of corporate team and handling internal audits. 

Can you help me with responsibilities I can ask my employers to mentioned in my employment reference letters?

Further from last 3 years, I am running my own corporate advisory firm, what contracts and how many i have to show with my clients and what all supporting documents will be required?

Your help is highly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

parascs said:


> Hi, Have you applied vetassess?
> 
> Yes. I did.
> 
> ...


I don't much idea on submitting doc for your own practice. Details of my submission docs is stated in my earlier posts in the forum. Pls have a look.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## thomasribu (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey ,

If you have an Indian CA , then you can go to the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia center where they hand out forms for ICAI members . You will require to fill them out and attend a workshop and exam after which you become a qualified Chartered Accountant for Australia as well and will help you practice or do internal auditing as in India . 

I had this enquired for my wife when we had visited last week on our first entry into Australia.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

all IA members got thr grant.. and become inactive here... 

Anyone still active ?
need guidance


----------



## Antony08 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Auditors in Chennai*

I like to know whether it is suitable for Auditors in chennai to participate....


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Antony08 said:


> I like to know whether it is suitable for Auditors in chennai to participate....


Why not? 😯

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

